# Cobbs Legion



## Bowyer29 (Dec 14, 2006)

All right fellas, my luck doesn't exist! I can't even see a doe. Someone tie one to a tree so I can at least see one!

Seriously, I am hunting tomorrow, the 22 and 23, then the 29 30 and the 1st, I just got to get one this year!!!


Nick


----------



## dixie (Dec 14, 2006)

Bowyer29 said:


> All right fellas, my luck doesn't exist! I can't even see a doe. Someone tie one to a tree so I can at least see one!
> 
> Seriously, I am hunting tomorrow, the 22 and 23, then the 29 30 and the 1st, I just got to get one this year!!!
> 
> ...


Your just not in the right place, we saw sixteen Thurday  andLee took a nice doe out of that bunch!!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Dec 14, 2006)

Excellent! I fully admit that with College and the trip to NY, I have not hunted like years past! I am going to try a new spot tomorrow, but the GPS coordinates from your spot would be great!!!!

Nick


----------



## dixie (Dec 14, 2006)

Bowyer29 said:


> Excellent! I fully admit that with College and the trip to NY, I have not hunted like years past! I am going to try a new spot tomorrow, but the GPS coordinates from your spot would be great!!!!
> 
> Nick



I'll give you a hint, the pegboard.


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 15, 2006)

well lets see how this weekend goes with all the warm weather..   I will be looking for some hornes.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Dec 18, 2006)

No doubt they get harder to find this time of year good luck


----------



## dixie (Dec 18, 2006)

Ricky C took a nice buck Sat. after we weighted it I was getting ready to age it and when we got its jaws open, its mouth was full of clover! LOL, wonder where Ricky was hunting!! ROFL


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 18, 2006)

good for Rickey I know he has been at it for a while now. Trying to get one.


----------



## Allen Waters (Dec 21, 2006)

got pictures of ricky's buck yet dixie?


----------



## dixie (Dec 21, 2006)

yes, I sent them to John yesterday, he should have them on our site soon, there's one on here listed as three antlered deer if you want to see it AW


----------



## Allen Waters (Dec 21, 2006)

*COBBS LEGION*

SAW PICTURE ON WEB SITE OF RICKYS BUCK. CONGRATULATIONS THAT IS A NICE ONE, LOOKS LIKE IT HAS SOME GOOD MASS.  JUST LOOKING BACK A PREVIOUS YEAR PICTURES LOOKS LIKE THIS IS GOING TO BE THE BEST YEAR THE CLUB HAS HAD AS FAR A GOOD BUCKS. WHAT DO YOU THINK DIXIE?  LOOKS LIKE FOOD PLOTS ARE HELPING


----------



## dixie (Dec 21, 2006)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> SAW PICTURE ON WEB SITE OF RICKYS BUCK. CONGRATULATIONS THAT IS A NICE ONE, LOOKS LIKE IT HAS SOME GOOD MASS.  JUST LOOKING BACK A PREVIOUS YEAR PICTURES LOOKS LIKE THIS IS GOING TO BE THE BEST YEAR THE CLUB HAS HAD AS FAR A GOOD BUCKS. WHAT DO YOU THINK DIXIE?  LOOKS LIKE FOOD PLOTS ARE HELPING



Oh gosh yes AW, it hasn't been that long ago, that buck I took would have caused a stir at camp!! When I took the lease over, I made out a list of goals for the club, all but one have been met. I wanted us to  be able to take at least 3-4 200lb+ bucks each year by now, I've failed to meet that one.


----------



## Reload (Mar 4, 2007)

*Great job!*



dixie said:


> Oh gosh yes AW, it hasn't been that long ago, that buck I took would have caused a stir at camp!! When I took the lease over, I made out a list of goals for the club, all but one have been met. I wanted us to  be able to take at least 3-4 200lb+ bucks each year by now, I've failed to meet that one.



I gotta say, Dixie, you've done an outstanding job.  It's nice to finally be in a club that's serious about improving the herd.  Looking back at the previous seasons pictures, it's pretty obvious the quality of the bucks harvested have improved every year.

I'm certainly not an expert, but my guess is that it would be more difficult to achieve the body weight goal with food plots alone in the short run. They certainly help, no doubt about it.  I would imagine it would take supplemental feeding along with setting some more restrictive harvest rules to more seriously impact the age structure of the herd.  Older deer, in the 4 to 6 year old range, that are fed well, are just a lot bigger, heavier deer.  

Even so, I can't imagine too many of the members are unhappy with this year's results. I can't wait to see next season's results.  Who knows, you just might meet that goal yet!!  I'm sure there's an ole mossy horned buck hiding on this place that might make a deadly mistake.  I just hope I'm there when and where he does!!

Contrats to everyone who were fortunate enough to harvest one of those nice bucks!


----------

